# TCR Brakes



## bht (Aug 29, 2004)

Who makes the brakes for the TCR line? In looking at the Giant website, the TCR-1 seems to come with composite brakes, and they are not Shimano. 

Are they in-house made or Tektro? If Tektro, are these any good? 

I imagine that they are light, but I am more interested in stopping power and durability relative to Ultegra or Centaur.

Thanks.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Those calipers are how they hold the price down.


----------

